# Security Essentials für Kleinunternehmen erhältlich



## Newsfeed (9 Oktober 2010)

Wie angekündigt erlaubt Microsoft jetzt auch Kleinunternehmen auf bis zu zehn Geräten die Nutzung seiner kostenlosen Security Essentials.

Weiterlesen...


----------

